# Custom Stamp from Bebe



## Lynnz (Jul 28, 2011)

Love Richards stamps and thought I would share my latest with you here :0)
Relle and Nattynoo this is the Honey Vanilla from Escentials and is day 2 post cut I did add td but it is looking like it wont go a deep dark brown which is great. I tried loading the coconut cream photo but for whatever reason it will not resize down so will put it on my fb page if you want to check it out there :0)


----------



## Bama (Jul 28, 2011)

Lyn that looks so beautiful. Love the Stamp. I may have to get a personalized stamp. Did it take long to get it after you ordered?


----------



## Relle (Jul 28, 2011)

Love the look of the honey vanilla Lyn, it looks so creamy and if it doesn't discolour - FANTASTIC. Your stamp has come out well.
Can you direct me to your facebook page.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 29, 2011)

Bama I had my stamp three weeks after ordering :0) 
Relle weird I can resize one photo but the other no matter what I did would not resize!!!!!! I think the coconut is going to not go deep dark brown either which is great and I personally love the smell not stong on the coconut but it is definately there :0) Here is my fb addy 


http://www.facebook.com/LynnzAtrisanSoapsandCandles


----------



## Relle (Jul 29, 2011)

Just went and had a look at FB, looks like the coconut is turning on the outside edge a little, its a bit hard to know if it will change all the way. My vanilla was a lovely creamy colour when first soaped and I loved it but now is dark brown  :cry: . At least I took photos of how it looked before it changed.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 29, 2011)

Blow me away Lyn!! That stamp works so well for the shape of your soap. You've nailed that!!
Loving up on the Honey Vanilla. Looks like it colours the same as the Honey Love Dust...swear its the same FO. Thanks for posting that for me.
Gorgeous tops...as per usual..lol.


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Jul 29, 2011)

So lovely - they all look great - just spent half an hour looking at all your pictures on your facebook page.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 29, 2011)

Lyn love your stamp ... and the soap!

I love dark soap and my dragon blood soap is a huge success and it turns very dark!

I have these on my list of FO's to order when I have some spare cash!

Thanks for sharing more wonderful pics!


----------



## maya (Jul 29, 2011)

gorgeous soap and stamp!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks good! Did you have to use a rubber mallet to get a good impression? I have one of his stamps. My soaps get hard quick and I can't get a good impression on my bars.


----------



## FreeRabbit (Jul 29, 2011)

very beautiful
makes me wanna get one....


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Soapbuddy I do tap with a hammer  but tap is all I need to do as I dont gel so my soaps are softer when they are first unmolded


----------



## KylieO (Jul 29, 2011)

so very awesome Lyn


----------



## JackiK (Jul 29, 2011)

Lyn, I don't mean to hijack your thread, but after reading it I went to Richard's website to have a look.  The prices on his silicone molds look very reasonable.  Have you used any of them?  I'm particularly interested in the slab mold.  Hoping you could give me some input.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 30, 2011)

Jackik I have not purchased any so cannot comment on them maybe some else can make comment on them :0)


----------



## Bama (Jul 30, 2011)

I have registered with His Website. I may have to get myself a stamp for Christmas.  I didn't see the thingy in the middle of your stamp Did you make that up yourself?.  
I am thinking of getting a good friend of mine one too.  I gel most of my soaps. I occaisonally don't gel. I like both ways. 
Lyn  thanks so much for sharing with us.  I don't sell soap but I still like mine to look pretty.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 30, 2011)

I looked at the photos on your FB page. They're all so fabulous looking...and then I saw the Coconut Cream. Wow! That is fantastic!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes Bama the graphic I sent to him to include, I love stamping my soaps and cant wait to see what you come up with there are some lovely stamps out there in the stamping/soaping world :0)
LOL Hazel will that be a Coconut soap you would like sent your way :0)


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely stamp Lyn.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 31, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Yes Bama the graphic I sent to him to include, I love stamping my soaps and cant wait to see what you come up with there are some lovely stamps out there in the stamping/soaping world :0)
> LOL Hazel will that be a Coconut soap you would like sent your way :0)



Thank you but that's okay. You've been more than generous.  

I just wanted to mention how impressed I was with it. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 31, 2011)

Your stamp and soap is beautiful!
Wish I were as lucky, still waiting for a regular non-customized stamp since my $$ cleared on July 5th  :?


----------



## rszuba (Jul 31, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## DMCC (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous stamp Lyn! Love your design and it fits your soap shape very well.  I love my stamp from Richard and I will be getting a customized one soon.  BTW, beautiful soap!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 1, 2011)

Saltydog hope it turns up soon for you I have made lots of purchases from Richard and they have always turned up. 
Thanks Rszuba 
DMCC dont forget to share once you have it done, I love browsing his site and checing out all the custom stamps :0) I am a bit of a stamping fan especially as nowadays I seem to go less for fancy swirls ect and enjoy less fuss with the soap and a nice stamp to finish it off :0)


----------



## saltydog (Aug 1, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Saltydog hope it turns up soon for you I have made lots of purchases from Richard and they have always turned up.
> Thanks Rszuba
> DMCC dont forget to share once you have it done, I love browsing his site and checing out all the custom stamps :0) I am a bit of a stamping fan especially as nowadays I seem to go less for fancy swirls ect and enjoy less fuss with the soap and a nice stamp to finish it off :0)



Thanks, Lyn, that's good news. I am very anxious to get it because I agree with you, it makes the soap look oh so nice, even without the fancy tops (which your so talented at, but they are not as easy as you make them look   )

I love, love your stamp. And your soaps! ..Afraid to go to your facebook page for the time I know I will spend there, lol!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 1, 2011)

I got it, I got it!!!!!
I'm so happy, it's so beautiful, I got the one with the Tree of Life that says 'Hand-Made' on the sides of the tree!
It just so happens that I poured some soap this morning that I will unmold tomorrow. How long before I can use my stamp on it, please??

*I apologize for the hijacking, but was beginning to get a bit worried..


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Yay Saltydog I am glad it arrived, Aussie post told a friend who is waiting on a parcel (not from bebe) that some deliveries are behind like three weeks!!!!!
Cant wait to see your stamped soap, do you gel? if so it will probaby be ready earlier or if not I stamp on the second or third day. Hope it all goes well for you :0)


----------



## DMCC (Aug 5, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Saltydog hope it turns up soon for you I have made lots of purchases from Richard and they have always turned up.
> Thanks Rszuba
> DMCC dont forget to share once you have it done, I love browsing his site and checing out all the custom stamps :0) I am a bit of a stamping fan especially as nowadays I seem to go less for fancy swirls ect and enjoy less fuss with the soap and a nice stamp to finish it off :0)



My feelings exactly, Lyn.  I'm coloring less and doing less swirls with less fuss and letting my soap stamp add the finishing touches.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 5, 2011)

> My feelings exactly, Lyn. I'm coloring less and doing less swirls with less fuss and letting my soap stamp add the finishing touches



Its great isn't it


----------



## llineb (Aug 5, 2011)

I have soap envy!  :wink:


----------



## dcornett (Aug 16, 2011)

Lyn your soap looks great, and I love, love that stamp!! I agree that it fits the shape of your soaps beautifully!


----------

